# Local Seniors Club Outing



## debodun (Nov 4, 2019)

At a local country/farm store


----------



## Geezerette (Nov 4, 2019)

I love doing stuff like that!


----------



## terry123 (Nov 5, 2019)

Looks like fun!


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 17, 2019)

Lovely looking group!


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 17, 2019)

I am in the process of looking for a 60+ Seniors Club in my area.


----------



## debodun (Nov 17, 2019)

Many communities have a senior center, but being a very small town, the group leader just uses a room in the community center when we don't go on field trips.


----------

